

Google Express: more cities, more stores and a new name - ismavis
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2014/10/google-express-more-cities-more-stores.html

======
r00fus
GSX is severely disruptive to Amazon. Why wait 2-3 days for your "free" Prime
shipping if you can get it the same day from a local store? And GSX is very
reliable in delivering my packages to my side porch every time - with Amazon
it's a bit of hit/miss - sometimes the packages do go to my front door.

There is more selection on Amazon, of course, but even pricing isn't in
Amazon's favor 75% of the time - either it's a wash or one of the GSX stores
has a sale running on the item(s).

It's to the point these days that if GSX were to disappear, I'd have to change
my shopping habits significantly.

------
mark_l_watson
I find this an interesting new business for Google, given that they have the
extra cash to set up the infrastructure for express delivery.

Coincidently, when I was consulting at Google last year, a manager of Google
Express worked in my building and we both had the habit of getting in to work
around 6am. I enjoyed talking with him in the local mini kitchen.
Unfortunately, my wife and I were staying just out of the area where the beta
service was provided so I never got to try it.

------
dale386
...and membership fees!!!

